# Siser ColorPrint PU Vinyl



## theinquisitor69 (Jun 24, 2011)

I have just started using the new Siser ColorPrint PU (Matte) vinyl and was wondering if anyone else has given it a try.

So far, I have found that it is very thin and soft to the touch, retains it's colour very nicely.

I have also found that I have to press for the full 20 seconds to get full adhesion, and that the larger the graphic, the harder it is to remove the mylar. I also peel when hot, immediately, or it pull the graphic up. 

I have not gotten any feedback yet about washing, so I am not sure how that is holding up compared to other vinyls. 

Anyone experience any issues with this vinyl?


----------



## theinquisitor69 (Jun 24, 2011)

theinquisitor69 said:


> I have just started using the new Siser ColorPrint PU (Matte) vinyl and was wondering if anyone else has given it a try.
> 
> So far, I have found that it is very thin and soft to the touch, retains it's colour very nicely.
> 
> ...


I should add, that while attempting to use this product early on, it did not adhere properly. To my dismay, I was able to remove the entire graphic far too easily. And I have just noticed that one of my recent pressings is coming away from the shirt when I scratch it with my finger.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Are you remembering to remove moisture from the shirts? Temperature and pressure are also very important.


----------



## Iconify (Nov 21, 2009)

I tried some of this as well. I bought it from Summa as it is their recommended transfer material.

I didn't have very good luck at all. I pre-heated the shirt, then pressed at shat should have been the proper temp / pressure and the design kinda disappeared into the shirt. I was printing a graphic with a checkered flag type graphic and the spot color white all but disappeared.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Lots of factors to consider. Pressed into the shirt is a technique, but if not desire - sounds like temp to high and or pressure. Remember that they recommend and only testing in your environment can give you what works for you. they give you the average for the universe and that is a big place.


----------



## whynotcw (Dec 18, 2006)

I have problem cutting with this material vs the evolution can someone help me on that one please


----------



## tynkaeu (Jun 25, 2015)

Im using Colorprint PU from Siser and its important to use Sisers TTD Easy tranfer foil - medium pressure 155celsius 15sec - hot peel - and Im finishing it for 5sec upsidedown. than I have no problems


----------



## 34Ford (Mar 19, 2010)

Anyone tried the new Siser Colorprint Easy?


----------

